

When a Chrome Bug Kills Your Product - farmdawgnation
http://farmdawgnation.com/blog/2013/8/2/when-a-chrome-bug-kills-your-product

======
tantalor
Removing this CSS fixed it for me,

    
    
      #anchor-tab.desktop .anchortab-stamp {
        text-indent: -999999999px;
      }

~~~
d0100
That works for me as well.

~~~
farmdawgnation
Yeah, I've confirmed a few different times. Just pushed a build to production.
So, let's see what happens when the caches all clear out. Should have posted
this on here weeks ago.

------
tantalor
You think this is caused by Chrome switching to Blink?

~~~
farmdawgnation
More likely a semi related change they decided to make as a result of the
switch. But I don't have much understanding of the core of Chrome so I could
be wrong. Correlation does not prove causation.

